# Laceration Repair-Please help me



## Shaik.Arafath (Jan 28, 2016)

Please help me in finding CPT code for below scenario.

2cm facial Laceration repaired skin with 5-prolene and 6-prolene. can we 12011?


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Jan 28, 2016)

*Laceration Repair*



Shaik.Arafath@omegahms.com said:


> Please help me in finding CPT code for below scenario.
> 
> 2cm facial Laceration repaired skin with 5-prolene and 6-prolene. can we 12011?




you can code,involving partial or full-thickness damage to the skin and/or subcutaneous tissues,

hope this will help


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm curious why you were doubting your code selection. This is back to the basics coding, look in index and turn to page, no complex guidelines on laceration repair. just location, simple vs intermediate vs complex and bundling (ie procedures that include simple repair). 

The code selection is correct as there is no mention of layered closure, extensive undermining, retention sutures etc.


----------



## Shaik.Arafath (Jan 28, 2016)

If Laceration of single layer with two different suture material (Nylon & vicryl) also will be same as simple laceration


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 29, 2016)

Shaik.Arafath@omegahms.com said:


> If Laceration of single layer with two different suture material (Nylon & vicryl) also will be same as simple laceration



I don't think you can assume type of closure just based on suture material. It sounds like layered which is intermediate but I believe they need to come out and say layered closure or state the layers.


----------

